
If all the matter in the universe suddenly disappeared, would space still exist? - prostoalex
http://nautil.us//blog/-this-is-why-understanding-space-is-so-hard?utm_source=Nautilus&utm_campaign=70c4cb1c6a-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_01_12&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_dc96ec7a9d-70c4cb1c6a-60565561
======
QAPereo
_Although Einstein’s spacetime might serve as a reference frame against which
accelerations can be measured..._

Oh Jesus Christ... they should have stuck with Newton where they were not so
obviously out of their depth.

